# Hobby farms or dove fanciers in the Montreal area? (rehoming ringneck doves)



## mattie (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello!
I mentioned in the comments to my previous post that although I am moving from Montreal to BC, my three ringneck doves will be staying here in Montreal. It was a tough decision to come to, and I am still incredibly heartbroken about leaving my babies behind, but my feelings don't really matter and I would much rather be 100% certain that the birdies are safe and stress-free, rather than subjecting them to the many variables of moving such a long distance just to stop me from being sad. 
That being said, I am looking for someone in the Montreal area who loves doves, and has the space and resources to care for (ideally!) all three of them. I have a mated pair (who should obviously stay together) and their single offspring (the little one would probably be fine off on their own). I am unsure of the sex of the baby. 
Does any one have any leads on anything like this in the Montreal area? 
Thank you so much!!! <3


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

There's a group on Facebook: Canada's Pigeon and Dove Rescue Adoption and Appreciation group where you can post. Honestly, if you can't have them adopted then just take them with.


----------



## mattie (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank you for the facebook group, but there are actually multiple reasons that I can't and/or don't feel comfortable "taking them with".


----------

